# Tilly's first 3 days



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

After boring you all with every minute detail of Tilly;s first night, here are some pics of her being cute and her first trip out in her seatbelt!

Lottie x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable. I love the one with her in the car.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Tilly is such a cutie


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the first picture  so cute!


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww she is seriously cute! Where did u buy the seatbelt attachment for the car?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I got it off eBay, it's an ancol one in size small. It was £8.90 including postage. My car has a very small boot so I'm not happy about putting her in there (with or without crate) because if anybody ever went into the back of me... Well I dread to think!!

X


----------



## ncjj678 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks. Found them on ebay. How long approximately do u think the small will last Tilly?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah she looks so worth it! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Puppies are hard work, but they are so worth it. Don't forget how much you wanted her... This stage doesn't last long... But then there will be another one to get through!


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

She is beautiful love the one in the car, makes me wish I had another little puppy, hard work or not they are worth it, enjoy.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahhhhh . . sooo cute . . . love her car seat!!! She looks right at home!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Puppies are hard work, but they are so worth it. Don't forget how much you wanted her... This stage doesn't last long... But then there will be another one to get through!


Yes, and Meadow has just reached it! She has developed the selective deafness of adolescence, completely forgotten how to walk on a loose lead, and this afternoon managed to sneak through the baby gate at the top of the stairs and into the bathroom where she decided to lift the carpet, and shred the underlay!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I've put her car harness on the tightest settings and it is possibly still a little baggy, I think she might need a new one when she is fully grown, but I think this one will definitely last her until she's 5 or 6 months. She's 10 weeks and 3.4kg at the moment, I think if she was any smaller, the harness would be too big to be safe!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

She is so cute, lovely photos. If you normally use a harness you can use that in the car and Pets at Home sell the clip on strap which fits into the seat belt fastener for £5.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Von said:


> Yes, and Meadow has just reached it! She has developed the selective deafness of adolescence, completely forgotten how to walk on a loose lead, and this afternoon managed to sneak through the baby gate at the top of the stairs and into the bathroom where she decided to lift the carpet, and shred the underlay!


Lol! Just as well you love her... Keep reminding yourself you do love her, you really do!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

What an adorable puppy Tilly is. X x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lol! Just as well you love her... Keep reminding yourself you do love her, you really do!


I do love her, I really do...
I do love her, I really do...
I do love her, I really do...
I do love her, I really do...
I do love her, I really do...
I do love her, I really do...

And we need a new floor covering in the bathroom anyway, well we do now


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

She is super cute!

Val


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

She is beautiful xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks so much guys - she really is a cutie! 

Had a MUCH better day today! She has slept a lot more which has resulted in much calmer behaviour. I think she has just (understandably) taken a couple of days to settle in.

Left her for 90 minutes today while we went and ran a few errands and she was fast asleep in her bed when we got back, with no accidents. Good girl!

My only concern is that she is quite clingy I.e. only wanting to nap on the sofa by me, lying on my feet in the kitchen while I made dinner - but I'm putting that down to her missing her siblings and havng bonded with me. My OH says she needs to get used to napping in her bed, he's probably right, but theres something so lovely about a warm puppy all curled up by my side!!

X


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Ignore your OH. Puppy cuddles are just the best and they unfortunately dont last that long as they get too big for your lap! My boy still thinks he can sleep on my lap whilst I work at the computer, he feels falling off. It is all part of the bonding process definitely.

Make the most of puppy times - my boy was naughty yesterday he found my husband's summer hat and completely shreaded it all over our bedroom and then found one of my wedding fascinators and ate that too! Naughty boy.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. So pleased your pup is settling in with you. We have an Ancol harness too and the medium one fits Lucy now she is bigger. Your pup is lovely!

Lucy was and still is a bit clingy, but we do ensure that we purposefully leave her on her own at times then she gets used to being on her own, thus trying to avoid the crying when left.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So so cute 

xxx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Lottierachel said:


> After boring you all with every minute detail of Tilly;s first night, here are some pics of her being cute and her first trip out in her seatbelt!
> 
> Lottie x


Omg!!! She is too adorable
Gorgeous girl
Xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She is adorable! I love those pics. I wouldn't worry about her being too clingy, Lola used to manage to fall asleep on my feet in the time it took to fill a glass of water at the sink!! Now, at 11 months, she would rather sleep in her bed. I think it is just the baby instinct in them still. Enjoy the snuggles!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They are such people dogs I think pretty much everyone on here says their dogs follow them everywhere - except maybe those with more then one! Glad she is settling in for you.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute love the car one she looked so well behaved The one with the bowls made me laugh cause they are almost bigger than her ha!! Enjoy your new puppy!!


----------

